# Milky



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Iv just had my 2 yr old rat put to sleep. She had respiratory problems her whole life but it got worse yesterday and today we woke up and found here covered in red mucus and it was like she was dead all ready but she was still breathing.You could tell she was in alot of pain,she couldnt even open her eyes. Iv just buried her next to all my other little furry friends,iv been crying all morning. Im sad that her sister is now alone and is already looking depressed. Im gonna have to buy her lots of toys and try and keep her company.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Janine  
I bet Milky had the best 2 years of her life with you. You kept at it helping to make her feel better and live a happy life as possible with her respiratory problems. You should be a proud rattie mum.

Give her sister lots of scritches and attention.


----------



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Thankyou.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Milky.. 

Wishing all the best for you and Milky's sister.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

